# Printing the screen on a PC



## Braders (Feb 19, 2008)

Slightly off the topic, but i see the screen shot made by Ian of the preferences page.

How does one do this on a PC? I too have wished to show screen shots of problematic issues but can't figure out how....

I know, computers aren't my thing, cameras are!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

On a Windows machine, you can get a screen shot of the whole screen (versus just a window) by pressing CTRL-PRINTSCREEN. That copies the screen to the clipboard, and from there you can paste it into any editing program to trim, save, etc.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 19, 2008)

Braders said:


> Slightly off the topic, but i see the screen shot made by Ian of the preferences page.
> 
> How does one do this on a PC? I too have wished to show screen shots of problematic issues but can't figure out how....
> 
> I know, computers aren't my thing, cameras are!


If you want a full screen capture, simply hit the PrtSc _(Print Screen)_ key atop right of your keyboard. You can then paste the bitmap in the apps that can accept them.

If you only wish to capture the application's window having focus and not being full screen, just press the Alt-PrtSc key combination.
8)


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Huh... learned something new there Denis. Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 19, 2008)

Braders said:


> Slightly off the topic, but i see the screen shot made by Ian of the preferences page.
> 
> How does one do this on a PC? I too have wished to show screen shots of problematic issues but can't figure out how....
> 
> I know, computers aren't my thing, cameras are!



Please start a new thread when you are going OT, it makes it easier for people to find subjects and answers, thanks


----------



## Braders (Feb 19, 2008)

oops sorry bout that.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 19, 2008)

Braders said:


> oops sorry bout that.



Spank, spank, now don't do it again ok mate!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe this is a stand-alone thread now?

Brad,

I use a commercial program called SnagIt, from a company called TechSmith. I forget how much it cost, but was reasonable, and it enables your print screen button to become almost anything. 

Capture an arbitrary region
Capture a screen element
Capture a window
Capture a Full screen
Capture a scrolling window (actually auto-scrolls to capture the full content)
Recursively capture all images on a website
Graphically capture web page with active links


Output to printer
output to file (you name it, including pdf)  
output to email, FTP, and combinations of outputs

It can act as a print device, so I use it for the "missing in action" LR "print to jpg" function.  

(all this, and much, much more, if you act now ..........)

Can you tell that I'm extremely happy with it?  This is one piece of s/w that's earned its keep time and time again for me, and never let me down.


(some other Brad )


----------



## Braders (Feb 19, 2008)

What type of file do i save it as in order to copy it in this forum?


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 19, 2008)

Braders;84'7 said:
			
		

> What type of file do i save it as in order to copy it in this forum?



jpeg or png


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 19, 2008)

If you look a couple of options down below the text box, on a "New Reply", (i.e. not the Quick Reply) you'll see the Manage Attachments access  .....

Let's see if the the universe recursively implodes, if I screen capture this :roll:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 20, 2008)

Argh... I swear for a moment the earth stopped spinning. Or maybe not...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 20, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> If you look a couple of options down below the text box, on a "New Reply", (i.e. not the Quick Reply) you'll see the Manage Attachments access  .....
> 
> Let's see if the the universe recursively implodes, if I screen capture this :roll:



Yep, that is correct Brad but ell me how do you save a screen capture as .txt or .lrtemplate???:lol::lol:


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 20, 2008)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Yep, that is correct Brad but tell me how do you save a screen capture as .txt or .lrtemplate???:lol::lol:


Save the file with double quotes _("Image.txt")_. This will override the default extension _(Win)_.
Altough, you will need a good translator to read... :twisted:


----------

